# di questo mi importa poco



## sally80

*C*ome si traduce in spagnolo?

*E* poi: "di questo mi importa poco" e "di questo invece mi importa molto"


----------



## nosebleed

sally80 said:


> come si traduce in spagnolo?
> 
> e poi: "di questo mi importa poco" e "di questo invece mi importa molto"




Faltaban 5 minutos.

De ésto (o _éso, _dipende dal contesto) me importa poco.

De ésto/éso me importa mucho.


----------



## sally80

*G*razie. Credo sia esto perchè mi rifersicono ad un fatto e n*o*n ad una persona.
Ma la frase era "di questo INVECE mi importa molto"


----------



## nosebleed

sally80 said:


> grazie. Credo sia esto perchè mi rifersicono ad un fatto e nn ad una persona.
> Ma la frase era "di questo INVECE mi importa molto"



Uhi! Scusa! Ecco qua:

Mientras de ésto me importa mucho.


----------



## neutrino2

nosebleed said:


> Uhi! Scusa! Ecco qua:
> 
> Mientras de esto me importa mucho.



Piccola correzione: il pronome esto non vuole l'accento, perchè, come è già stato fatto osservare altrove in questo forum mi pare, non può essere confuso con l'aggettivo, che è sempre "este", sia per cose che per persone.


----------



## traduttrice81

*G*rossa correzione... se è una persona non è Esto, ma Este. Esto, si riferisce ad un fatto, un discorso ecc ecc...


----------



## sally80

*S*cusa: mi sono sbagliata io. Volevo dire"di questo mi importa poco" e "mentre di questo mi importa di più"

Insomma, come si scrive? ésto o esto?Mi rifersico ad un FATTO


----------



## nosebleed

Ups! Grazie per le correzioni ragazzi! Oggi non è proprio giornata...

Sally, la versione finale sarebbe:

Mientras de esto (no accento) me importa más.


----------



## chlapec

Yo diría: esto me importa poco, y esto, por el contrario, me importa mucho"
Un italiano dice: "non me *ne* importa niente", un español: "no me importa nada" (es decir, fuera el *de"*


----------



## traduttrice81

*A*llora se bisogna sostituire l'italiano ne, allora esto è corretto. Se invece bisogna far riferimento alla persona bisogna usare este.


----------



## chlapec

traduttrice81 said:


> allora se bisogna sostituire l'italiano ne, allora esto è corretto. Se invece bisogna far riferimento alla persona bisogna usare este.


 
*A*ppunto!


----------



## nosebleed

traduttrice81 said:


> allora se bisogna sostituire l'italiano ne, allora esto è corretto. Se invece bisogna far riferimento alla persona bisogna usare este.




Volevi dire "*éste*", no? 
Perchè sarebbe pronome in questa frase (de éste no me importa nada)...o no?!?!?!


----------



## sally80

Facciamo chiarezza "di questo(fatto)mi importa poco"

come si dice?


----------



## chlapec

"Este (adjetivo demostrativo) hecho me importa poco" oppure "Esto (pronombre) me importa poco"
Credimi, non si utilizza il *di* in spagnolo, con *importar* (in generale, e neanche in questo contesto).


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

sally80 said:


> Facciamo chiarezza "di questo(fatto)mi importa poco"
> 
> come si dice?


 1.-Pongámoslo claro "sobre este asunto no me importa nada"
2.- Seamos claros "este asunto me importa poco"


----------



## sally80

Non mi sono spiegata bene, vorrei tradurre questa frase" DI QUESTO MI IMPORTA POCO". 
Mi riferisco ad un fatto. Come si dice? esto? este? èsto?èste?


----------



## chlapec

Se dice "*esto me importa poco"*


----------



## traduttrice81

*A*llora è Esto!!! Io avevo capito fosse una persona e non un fatto...


----------



## sally80

ma ESTO o DE ESTO?? ( in italiano direi DI QUESTO MI IMPORTA POCO)


----------



## traduttrice81

senza de... eso me importa poco


----------



## chlapec

Allora, credimi, ti giuro, è così: "esto me importa poco"


----------



## neutrino2

Un poco surrealista, la situación....


----------



## traduttrice81

*H*ihihi! si surrealista... 
*E*s definitivo:

*esto me importa poco

*


> *22. NON SCRIVETE COME IN CHAT O CON LO STILE DEGLI SMS*
> Non si tollera l’uso del linguaggio tipo chat o SMS, a meno che sia il tema di discussione del thread. Gli utenti del forum devono sforzarsi di scrivere rispettando le regole dell’ortografia della lingua che usano; ciò include* l’uso corretto delle maiuscole*, degli accenti e della punteggiatura.
> 
> Come già ti è stato scritto via PM dai moderatori e fatto notare in ogni post, devi rispettare la regola che ti ho citato.
> Grazie, Silvia
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## nosebleed

neutrino2 said:


> Un poco surrealista, la situación....



Ya, y todo empezó por un error mío!!! Jajaja!!! 
Pido perdón a todo el mundo!


----------



## chlapec

A me piace (ma non facciamo un chat...)

Credo che il problema sia che il verbo importare usato all'impersonale, in italiano, ha bisogno di questo *ne,* a cui Sally cerca de trovare un posto. Ma in spagnolo non funziona così, e si dice, ad esempio: -Oye, se están burlando de ti! -No me importa! (niente *ne*)


----------



## nosebleed

Chaplec, ¿me puedes dar un ejemplo de una frase en español donde se pueda utilizar el _de_ con el verbo _importar_? Justo para que pueda entender bien la diferencia...¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Infatti "importar de algo" non esiste. Ma potresti trovare scritto "No me importa hablar *de* eso", oppure "*De* eso no me importa hablar", e pensare che si potrebbe anche dire "No me importa *de* eso", ma, come ho detto, questo costrutto non esiste in spagnolo.

Be' infatti, mi è venuto in mente un esempio di un'espressione colloquiale (ma bisogna vederla come un'eccezione e anzi, come un'incorrezione grammaticale): *"De eso* (sottinteso: *que me cuentas*)* no me importa nada"*.
Mi dispiace (non tanto), ma eccezioni ci sono sempre...


----------



## nosebleed

chlapec said:


> Be' infatti, mi è venuto in mente un esempio di un'espressione colloquiale (ma bisogna vederla come un'eccezione e anzi, come un'incorrezione grammaticale): *"De eso* (sottinteso: *que me cuentas*)* no me importa nada"*.
> Mi dispiace (non tanto), ma eccezioni ci sono sempre...




Ahora está más claro, gracias. De hecho creo que dije eso por algo parecido que había escuchado. 
 
Además, si no me equivoco no es incorrecto decir “Nada de eso me importa”...pero creo que es otro asunto...


----------

